# May some one let me know about Tivo Please?



## jonas_wells (Feb 12, 2006)

I want to buy a Tivo series 2 Model TCD540040 and using it with my roof-antenna without Tivo subscription service, also connecting it to my home wireless network. 
I have heard that it will not work without Tivo subscription service. Is that right? 
May some one know about this, please let me know? 
Thanks 
Jonas


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

All Series 2 machines require a TiVo subscription to work.


----------



## jonas_wells (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you very much Cheerdude.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not all. The DVD combos form Pioneer and Toshiba ass a free Basic service.


----------

